# Biker bei Neustadt Aisch - Bad Windsheim



## Gohannes (10. September 2010)

Da´s noch keine Treat für diesen Landkreis gibt, mach ich halt mal nen auf...

Wohn in Ipsheim und such andere Biker um neue Trails, Abfahrten und sonstige Strecken zu entdecken. 
Kenn scho paar Strecken die echt gut sind, aber umso mehr umso besser. 

Denk mal da gibts noch soo viele aber mann weiß halt net wo 

Also falls jemand mal lust hat, hier zu biken. Einfach mal melden. Bin auf jedenfall dabei wenn ich zeit hab...

Gruß Johannes


----------



## f.e.a.r.m.e. (10. September 2010)

sers, was gibts bei euch für abfahrten? DH tauglich oder eher waldautobahn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gohannes (10. September 2010)

kenn ne strecke mit knappen 100hm DH und eine weng kürzer meistens aber singletrails. 
Wenn ich mir deine bikes so anschau ist das warscheinlich nicht was du suchst...
Fahr aber oft auch nur kreuz und quer durch den wald ohne weg. So findet man ab und zu die schönsten strecken 

Waldautobahn gibts aber auch genug, meide aber die wege wo es geht... find ich weng langweilig...


----------



## Tzen (7. April 2011)

Servus,

bin jetzt neu in Neustadt Aisch und kenn mich noch nicht so wirklich aus. Such also Leute die mir ein paar Ecken zeigen können und andere mit entdecken wollen


----------



## bertholdt (9. April 2011)

Hey,
ich bin vor ein paar Monaten nach Cadolzburg gezogen mache ne Ausbildung und gehe in Neustadt zur Schule hätte schon auch mal Bock n bissien fahrn zu gehn...


----------



## Gohannes (19. April 2011)

Kenn mich bei mir in der Umgebung weng aus, aber so viele gute Strecken kenn ich auch noch net. Fahr meinstens nur meine Hausrunden. Aber wenn ich mal zeit hab (welche sehr begrenzt ist) könn mer ja mal ne runde drehen.


----------



## Tzen (20. April 2011)

Da jetzt der Sommer kommt findet sich bestimmt was. Die Gegend um Hoheneck scheint ganz interessant zu sein


----------



## Gohannes (26. April 2011)

War gestern abends wieder unterwegs, war ganz schee  Jetzt mal schaun wie das Wetter die Woche wird... Dann fahr ich auf jedenfall wieder mal. weiß nur nicht wann, wie schauts bei euch aus?


----------



## Tzen (26. April 2011)

Ich arbeite die Woche bis um 6. Kann dann so ab 7 ca erst los. Oder dann halt am Wochenende


----------



## bertholdt (8. Mai 2011)

also ich hab erst ab dem 7ten juli wieder schule und bin in der gegend gucken wir dann noch mal


----------



## tobiaslechner (25. September 2011)

fährst du freeride ich hätte schon mal lust mit zu biken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bertholdt (2. Oktober 2011)

hey allmountain eigentlich
aber gerne auch mal härtere trails und mit springen hab ich erst dieses jahr angefangen so 4 meter double maximal...


----------



## tobiaslechner (4. Oktober 2011)

fang auch erst an mit springen hab noch nicht mal das entsprächende bike dazu komt erst zu weinachten für das nächste jahr dan


----------



## tobiaslechner (16. November 2011)

hy suche ein freeridefahrer aus dem raum bad windsheim neustadt aisch der mit mir nächstes jahr ab und zu nach osternohe in den bikepark fährt


----------



## Hellracer (27. Mai 2012)

Grüßt euch, 

wohne seit Anfang März in Langenfeld (bei Neustadt). Hab bis auf die paar Singletrails beim Waldbad in Neustadt an den Bahngleisen entlang noch nichts gescheites gefunden....

Von daher bräuchte ich noch ein Paar Tips für Singletrails im Bereich Neustadt bis Bad Windsheim ....

Wenn ihr mal biken geht würde ich mich gerne anschließen. Gegen kleine Sprünge und schnelle Abfahrten hab ich nichts einzuwenden. 

Gruß Benjamin


----------



## Axxl1994 (28. Januar 2014)

Hi,

wohne in Trautskirchen (20 km von NEA). Suche jemanden zum Biken. Habe ein 26" Hardtail. 

Vielleicht wohnt ja jemand in näherer Umgebung und hätte Lust mit einem 19-jährigen ein wenig zu biken


----------



## Chris1004 (8. Juni 2014)

Hi,

wohne 4 km von Bad Windsheim entfernt und wollte mal fragen ob jemand ein paar Strecken für Anfänger mit kleineren Sprüngen in der Umgebung kennt  Bei uns im Wald gib es auch schon 1-2 sehr kurze Abfahrten für Anfänger die aber trotzdem spaß machen  Ich bekomme nächsten Monat mein neues Rose Granite Chief. 

Gruß,
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hellracer (9. Juni 2014)

@Axxl, wie schaut es bei euch in der Gegend mit Singletrails aus? Ich komme aus Neustadt Aisch, bei uns ists eher schlecht. Ich hab mir mal ne Tour runtergeladen, die soll ziemlich gut sein (rund um Langenzenn) wenn du Bock hast können wir die mal angehen. 

@Chris, Ich bin in der Gegend schon ein paar mal gefahren, aber leider nichts anspruchsvolles gefunden. Gibt schöne singletrails, aber leider nicht viele (die mir bekannt sind). Ich fahr ab und zu mal nach Nürnberg in den Tiergarten, da ist alles auf einem Fleck...


----------



## Chris1004 (9. Juni 2014)

@Hellracer, Ja besonders anspruchsvoll sind die nicht... aber ein paar Kumpels und ich bauen und schauen derzeit nach neuen Trails vielleicht entwickelt sich ja noch was daraus, werde wen es so weit ist noch mal was schreiben. In Nürnberg war ich bis jetzt leider noch nicht aber werde wen mein Fahrrad da is aufjedenfall mal hinschauen 

Gruß,
Chris


----------



## jojo1011 (2. August 2014)

Hallo ihr Biker da draußen,
ich komme aus Bad Windsheim und bin nun schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Mountainbike unterwegs - allerdings meistens alleine. Hat denn jemand mal Lust mit mir eine Runde zu drehen? Burgbernheim und Marktbergel ist ja auch ganz nett  Also meldet euch einfach


----------



## impossible2lose (9. Oktober 2014)

noch jemand auf der Suche nach einem Mitfahrer?  
Ich ziehe vielleicht in die Gegend (Emskirchen wenn das wem sagt)

Würde mich über Antwort freuen!


----------

